# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  câu nhất khó đây

## quynhvunb

cho dãy số 1+1-1+1(một nét là một que diêm)
HÃY DI CHUYỂN MỘT QUE DIÊM ĐỂ KẾT QUẢ PHÉP TÍNH BẰNG 30
Sau này còn câu khó hơn đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## thoitrangpk

số 1 đó cũng tính một nét hả,với dấu cộng tính mấy nét

----------


## ntthu.831

chuyển dấu cộng đấu tiên ghép với số 1 đầu tiên , sẽ thành số 41 . Ghép 2 số 1 phía sau lại với nhau thanh số 11 và đặt trước dấu cộng , sau dấu trừ . nhu vay se thành 41 - 11 + và sẽ bằng 41 - 11 + 0 = 30 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
y quen , mà chỉ dc chuyen 1 que diêm thôi mà . Xin loi , minh nham ^^!

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

cậu làm gần đúng rồi đấy cố lên nhé

----------


## ngocdona

1+1 - 1+ 1 >>> 141 - 111 = 30
không biết có đúng không ta

----------


## datlinh1989

1+1 chuyển thành 41
1+1 chuyển thành 11 =
vậy : 41-11= 30 
hehehe như vậy có đúng kô.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## kidmonter

> 1+1 - 1+ 1 >>> 141 - 111 = 30
> không biết có đúng không ta


Cha này đúng rùi! Ý hắn là lấy dấu gạch ngang của dấu cộng sau rồi lắp vào với dấu cộng trước thành số 4 í mừ. Được đấy hỉ!

----------


## benjamin239

Hi hi câu hỏi này hay quá, góp vui một tí, mình đố nhé, các số viết bằng số La mã:
VII + I.
Trong đó: một chữ I là một que diêm.
chữ V là 2 que diêm chéo nhau.
dấu + là 2 que diêm.
Đố: di chuyển *một* sao cho phép tính bằng 2.

----------


## nguyenluyen123

> 1+1 chuyển thành 41
> 1+1 chuyển thành 11 =
> vậy : 41-11= 30 
> hehehe như vậy có đúng kô.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


 bác ấy nói là chuyển 1 que diêm , một que diêm thì chỉ đc một lần chuyển thôi .

----------


## akzhoan

> Hi hi câu hỏi này hay quá, góp vui một tí, mình đố nhé, các số viết bằng số La mã:
> VII + I.
> Trong đó: một chữ I là một que diêm.
> chữ V là 2 que diêm chéo nhau.
> dấu + là 2 que diêm.
> Đố: di chuyển *một* sao cho phép tính bằng 2.


lấy một que diêm thẳng đứng ở dấu cộng ghép với que I cuối cùng tạo thành
VII - V = II[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## pesttykl

> lấy một que diêm thẳng đứng ở dấu cộng ghép với que I cuối cùng tạo thành
> VII - V = II[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


 Sai rùi, số 1 là I đứng thẳng, ai cho chú bẻ nghiêng.

----------


## chanhedu76

> Hi hi câu hỏi này hay quá, góp vui một tí, mình đố nhé, các số viết bằng số La mã:
> VII + I.
> Trong đó: một chữ I là một que diêm.
> chữ V là 2 que diêm chéo nhau.
> dấu + là 2 que diêm.
> Đố: di chuyển *một* sao cho phép tính bằng 2.


V - II -I =2 em trả lời vầy đúng ko vậy pác

----------


## quataovang

mà chỉ đc phép di chuyển 1 que thôi hay sao vậy!?

----------


## thuthunga

> V - II -I =2 em trả lời vầy đúng ko vậy pác


uhm , có lẽ thế là đúng rồi đấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## bumchiu.lost

cũng rất hay . mình có câu này . thuộc típ câu đầu óc : cho 3 cái bánh và 1 cái chảo chỉ có thể rán đc 2 cái bánh trong 1 lúc . rán 5phut là đc . hỏi rán thế nào để chín đc cả 2 mặt của 3 bánh trong vòng 15phut . chắc cũng k khó

----------


## namnh

> V - II -I =2 em trả lời vầy đúng ko vậy pác


 Sai ùi, chỉ được di chuyển 1 que thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:lick:.
Nếu các bạn muốn biết kết quả thì mình sẽ cho biết ngay. (Bất ngờ đấy).
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> cũng rất hay . mình có câu này . thuộc típ câu đầu óc : cho 3 cái bánh và 1 cái chảo chỉ có thể rán đc 2 cái bánh trong 1 lúc . rán 5phut là đc . hỏi rán thế nào để chín đc cả 2 mặt của 3 bánh trong vòng 15phut . chắc cũng k khó


 Gọi 3 bánh là 1, 2, 3. Mặt trước là a, mặt sau là b.
Vậy ta có 6 mặt: 1a, 1b, 2a, 2b, 3a, 3b.
Đầu tiên cho 1a, 2a vào, hết 5 phút.
Tiếp theo là 1b và 3a. 10 phút.
Cuối cùng là 2b và 3b. 15 phút.
Đúng không nhỉ bạn Hùng?:emlaugh:

----------


## dung@123

> Hi hi câu hỏi này hay quá, góp vui một tí, mình đố nhé, các số viết bằng số La mã:
> VII + I.
> Trong đó: một chữ I là một que diêm.
> chữ V là 2 que diêm chéo nhau.
> dấu + là 2 que diêm.
> Đố: di chuyển *một* sao cho phép tính bằng 2.


 cái này dễ mà \/-II-I=II đúng ko??? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nhungle233

> cái này dễ mà \/-II-I=II đúng ko??? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


 Sai rùi, vi phạm nguyên tắc rồi. Nếu chen "-" vào giữa V và II thì buộc II phải xê dịch mà đề chỉ cho xê dịch *một*

----------


## annguyen

lấy 1 que ở V để vào + thành (+-)
III (+-) I =II hoặc IV [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hết cách[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG].

----------


## superman

> lấy 1 que ở V để vào + thành (+-)
> III (+-) I =II hoặc IV [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hết cách[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG].


 Khi lấy que V thì que còn lại là / hoặc \ sẽ không có nghĩa, nếu dựng nó lên => I thì "đã dịch chuyển 1 que diêm"

----------


## caole1992

thôi bây giờ giải đi cách nào cũng ko đc hết

----------


## vanthangicom

chuyển cái VII thành căn bậc 2 của 1 
căn bậc 2 của 1 + 1 = 2

----------


## rickyson280287

> chuyển cái VII thành căn bậc 2 của 1 
> căn bậc 2 của 1 + 1 = 2


 Đây chính xác là câu trả lời của mình:
_
\/ I + I.
Anh (chị) trong Happy soft group trả lời rất chính xác. 
1 cái thanks làm quà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## supports

uh đúng là bất ngờ thiệt , cái này mà cũng nghĩ ra đc , thanks 2 bác một cái luôn

----------

